# Abroadies chat



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

After doing the chat last Monday evening I wondered if anyone else would be interested in reinstating the Monday night chat that we used to do every Monday at 7pm UK time??

I would be happy to attend and answer any questions anyone may have on their treatment wherever it is being done and hopefully generally being a help you all while undergoing treatment.

Happy to consider a different day, let me know what you all think.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------

